# Mathews Lx fully loaded 4sale (pics)



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are 3 pics of my Mathews LX loaded and ready to go. 4sale make an offer. The cam on it now is labled 28.5" and 29", I beleive other cams are available for adjusting it to a 29.5" and 30". I will check on the specifics tomorrow. It has new Spot-Hog 6 pin sites, V-Flite Hi-tek stabilizer, arrows and quiver. Will have to check on brand of arrow rest if interested.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

